# **Gallipolis Area???**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Looks like I will be over that way in July so I am getting a head start. LOL Where is the best place to stay for guys coming over with boats? Is there any mom and pop type motels or cabins etc. near the ramp? What pool is this on and what can be expected Bass fishing wise? Is there a main ramp there that can be used for a club type tournament? Thanks!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

well i dont no 'bout the motels or anything but there is a dock fairly decent size if u go a few miles past the dam(R.C. BYRD LOCKS AND DAM)on Rt.7 itll be on the left i'm not for sure of the name havent been there in a few months but around july u shld be able to catch hybrids and stripers anywhere from 1-6lbs fairly easy.Catfish shld bite too if u go from a boat down to the dam off the rocks not too far from the dam but far enough to stay safe lol they shld bite on just about any type of cut bait LOL i dont no though cant predict fishin next year oh well lol Good luck:B


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fish the bass fed. state tourn. in oct. lots of wood and weeds, not much rock. i know it's an extra expense, but in order to fish the kanawa river tributaries you will need a wv. lic. by our experience this was the place to be so it may be worth it. we stayed in the super 8 at the north end of gallipolis. it was very accomidating and only a 5-10 min. drive to the ramp at the park in the center of town. i'm from the pike island pool, so this was like a whole new river to me. lots of spotted and large mouth bass and not many smallies caught.


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

the ramp in point pleasant is the best ramp by far it is just across the bridge probally 2 miles take second exit cross the green bridge which goes acrooss the kanawa river go to red light turn right go to stop sign turn right go 1/4 mile turn right into boat ramp.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info so far.
John T


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gettin' a real early head start are we? LOL. The only thing I know about that area is the mothman is from Point Pleasant. HA


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There is a nice ramp in the middle of town also a city marina on racoon creek. The cheap and decent hotel is the Regency Hotel but the super 8 is on the i-net maybe easier for reservations. I'd say your best bet for bass is not in this area lol. R.C. byrd Dam holds multi-species good luck!
Jonny


----------

